# Key Post: Holiday Money Tips



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jul 2006)

I am drafting a new FAQ and have gathered the following from the various posts on Askaboutmoney


*Eurozone*


1) In the Eurozone, it’s fairly straightforward. Use your ATM card. It costs the same as taking out cash here. Check that it has got Cirrus on the back (or Plus or Link ?). 


*Foreign currency *


1) Don’t buy foreign exchange at the airport – it is more expensive

2) Foreign exchange is often cheaper in the country you visit - but probably not for sterling or US dollars. 


4) Convenience is most important. The Credit Card should be the basis of your holiday

Check out this great post: The best credit card for travelling

5) If offered a choice of paying for something in euro or the local currency, always opt for local currency. This is a scam and costs you an extra 2% or 3%.

6) Load up your Credit Card before you go abroad and take out cash on it.
Pay off the last balance and any purchases you have made since and add in cash. Works with Bank of Ireland, AIB and Permanent TSB but not with MBNA who charge you a cash advance fee anyway 
There may be a risk that you will be more exposed to fraud this way according to this thread

3) You can also use your ATM card if it has Cirrus on the back of it, but it's more expensive than a pre-loaded Credit Card. See this thread.


7) If you don’t have a Credit Card – Travellers cheques are the safest. But get a Credit Card. 

8) Have your card phone numbers with you in case they get stolen

9) Don't buy your foreign currency a long time in advance. 
Some people assume that the dollar is going to get dearer, so they buy it months in advance. This is currency speculation and it's as likely to rise as fall. Buy when you need it. 


Posts on Specific Countries:
Croatia

Thailand 

Turkey

Bulgaria


----------



## dewdrop (19 Apr 2010)

Apologies in advance if i am posting in the wrong section.  Many people must be running short of cash abroad. For what itis worth my daughter recently got stuck for cash in some remote island in Greece. I used Western Union and it worked grand.


----------

